# Australians are Indian :D



## swordfish (Jan 15, 2013)

> Australia experienced a wave of migration from India about 4,000 years ago, a genetic study suggests.
> 
> It was thought the continent had been largely isolated after the first humans arrived about 40,000 years ago until the Europeans moved in in the 1800s.
> 
> ...




BBC News - Ancient migration: Genes link Australia with India


----------



## Darth Vader (Jan 15, 2013)

*We all Humans(Homo sapiens) were Africans before migrated to other places on planet Earth. *


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Jan 15, 2013)

takemein said:


> *We all Humans(Homo sapiens) were Africans before migrated to other places on planet Earth. *



Well that is a misconception, based mostly due to racism, that the Africans are link between the great apes and  the people of other races like cucasians, Indians and east asians. Studies found that humans existed in the indian and east asian regions much before humans started appearing in Africa.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jan 15, 2013)

If you found that surprising, wait till you see this:
*


Spoiler



All the people around the world belong to the same species born on the same planet!


*


----------



## Nipun (Jan 15, 2013)

The Sorcerer said:


> If you found that surprising, wait till you see this:
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Oh my god, really? Does that mean all racism gone to waste?


----------



## Darth Vader (Jan 15, 2013)

Bhargav Simha said:


> Well that is a misconception, based mostly due to racism, that the Africans are link between the great apes and  the people of other races like cucasians, Indians and east asians. Studies found that humans existed in the indian and east asian regions much before humans started appearing in Africa.



Def not a misconception.but a *scientific fact*.  Racism has nothing to do here, because the whole *MANKIND *(Homo sapiens sapiens) evolved in Africa before migrated to all parts of Planer Earth.


----------



## Faun (Jan 15, 2013)

We are the universe.


----------



## The Conqueror (Jan 15, 2013)

Instead of wasting our energy debating who originated from where, its better to debate about how we should actually progress or as a human attain "humanity" and "peace" across the world.


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Jan 16, 2013)

takemein said:


> Def not a misconception.but a *scientific fact*.  Racism has nothing to do here, because the whole *MANKIND *(Homo sapiens sapiens) evolved in Africa before migrated to all parts of Planer Earth.



You are still following the highschool science books... read and research some more before you make statements. There are actually four races from which the humans desended, Afroids(Africans), Mongolids(Chinese and other SE people) etc.
Yes humans eveolved from apes but not all from the apes in africa, There was life in other places on the planet too.Its was a theory and was proven wrong long time ago that all humans came from africa The common people still hold on to the belief, because of the racist beleifs that the Africans are closes to the great apes..
There is not genetic resemblence between the Africans and the Mongoloids, who are closest to the african continent.
There is also a theory that the rest of the races are older that the afroids and the Afroids came last from the great apes



The Conqueror said:


> Instead of wasting our energy debating who originated from where, its better to debate about how we should actually progress or as a human attain "humanity" and "peace" across the world.



buddy human life is too short are unstable to plan for future.....its just a fun discussion about sharing views...
The world would be very boring without arguments and every one starts singing world peace. Its the differences that add spice...if all think,look and do the sam, there is no point...


----------



## Darth Vader (Jan 16, 2013)

Bhargav Simha said:


> You are still following the highschool science books... read and research some more before you make statements. There are actually four races from which the humans desended, Afroids(Africans), Mongolids(Chinese and other SE people) etc.
> Yes humans eveolved from apes but not all from the apes in africa, There was life in other places on the planet too.Its was a theory and was proven wrong long time ago that all humans came from africa The common people still hold on to the belief, because of the racist beleifs that the Africans are closes to the great apes..
> There is not genetic resemblence between the Africans and the Mongoloids, who are closest to the african continent.
> There is also a theory that the rest of the races are older that the afroids and the Afroids came last from the great apes
> ...



OK,i think i should've mentioned it this way. 

We humans(homo sapiens sapiens) are descendent from Homo sapiens who in turn are descendent from a large group of "homo" genus(pre-human upright walking).

*See the chart below:*


Spoiler



*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/3a/Humanevolutionchart.png



*Africa is were the the first upright walking hominids evolved before moved across all parts of the land.*



The Conqueror said:


> Instead of wasting our energy debating who originated from where, its better to debate about how we should actually progress or as a human attain "humanity" and "peace" across the world.


Understanding the Origin of life alone will help us realize the fact that everyone came from one common ancestor and not created by a IMAGINARY BEING who tells us what religion/race we belong to.


----------



## Anorion (Jan 16, 2013)

cool. was gonna post some of the above
if "humans" includes pre homo sapien, then yeah, there were massive waves into asia, but if can see the chart above, homo sapiens mushroomed across the planet in a fraction of the time it took all the others 
yep we have a common ancestor, but this consideration may just as easily be extended to all life. 
this sums up some of the genetic flows in and out of india 


> The descendants of the first Indians still live in the Andaman islands and places like Tamil Nadu.  People with the M20 marker and the Dravidian languages are also still here (they arrived about 30,000 years ago) and finally the Indo-European speakers (started with Sanskrit a language that has origins in places like Ukraine) and their M17 markers are also present (they arrived less than 5000 years ago).


diff version of the graphic above, shows the land routes a little better 


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/NT608.jpg


----------



## Anish (Jan 16, 2013)

Well, there once existed a massive land connection connecting madagascar, tamilnadu/S.India and australia. Its called Lemuria - the lost city
Lemuria (continent) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jan 16, 2013)

^^lol.buddy you give us a link which you yourself didn't bother to read.the first paragraph itself says that it is hypothetical and that theory is obsolete now.


Spoiler






> Lemuria (pron.: /lɨˈmjʊəriə/)[1] is the name of a hypothetical "lost land" variously located in the Indian and Pacific Oceans. The concept's 19th century origins lie in attempts to account for discontinuities in biogeography; however, the concept of Lemuria has been rendered obsolete by modern theories of plate tectonics. Although sunken continents do exist – like Zealandia in the Pacific and the Kerguelen Plateau in the Indian Ocean – there is no known geological formation under the Indian or Pacific Oceans that corresponds to the hypothetical Lemuria.[2]
> Though Lemuria is no longer considered a valid scientific hypothesis, it has been adopted by writers involved in the occult, as well as some Tamil writers of India. Accounts of Lemuria differ, but all share a common belief that a continent existed in ancient times and sank beneath the ocean as a result of a geological, often cataclysmic, change, such as pole shift.


----------



## Anish (Jan 17, 2013)

^^^^Hmm sorry dude... my bad.. just heard about it long back and now, finding a matching topic, i just pasted the link..


----------



## doomgiver (Jan 17, 2013)

Bhargav Simha said:


> You are still following the highschool science books... read and research some more before you make statements. There are actually four races from which the humans desended, Afroids(Africans), Mongolids(Chinese and other SE people) etc.
> 
> There is not genetic resemblence between the Africans and the Mongoloids, who are closest to the african continent.
> There is also a theory that the rest of the races are older that the afroids and the Afroids came last from the great apes



completely wrong. the 4 "races" you are talking about descended directly from a single genus, which originated in sub-saharan africa(the great rift valley, to be precise)

geographical proximity does not always mean that they will be similar genetically.


----------



## Faun (Jan 17, 2013)

Homo erectus sounds so sleazy.


----------



## doomgiver (Jan 17, 2013)

wait till you meet Australopitecus Africanus.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jan 17, 2013)

Now I won't mind australia defeating india in both cricket and hockey ,


----------



## De Cay (Feb 11, 2013)

nd I thought they were descendants of the criminals  !!


----------



## Nipun (Feb 11, 2013)

De Cay said:


> nd I thought they were descendants of the criminals  !!



That is what title says!


----------



## Desmond (Feb 11, 2013)

This is obviously about the aborigines.


----------



## Anorion (Feb 11, 2013)

lol@Nipun

new info could push the dating of neanderthals back
that means in the chart posted by takemein, there is no overlap between neanderthal and homo sapien, the neanderthal clump moves down and backwards through time 

Neanderthals are older than first thought


----------



## gameranand (Feb 12, 2013)

Well Australians won't be happy after reading this.


----------

